
Games and Graphics in Popup URL Bars - krisrm
https://matthewrayfield.com/articles/games-and-graphics-in-popup-url-bars/
======
ComputerGuru
> Strangely sometimes an emoji in the URL bar will instead display as a non-
> emoji character.

@MatthewRayfield symbols that also existed pre-emoji-as-we-know-them-today
default to the black-and-white variants in non-rich UI elements. You can tag
on the variation selector invisible unicode point to force a representation
(color emoji vs text symbol), assuming it's supported.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variation_Selectors_(Unicode...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variation_Selectors_\(Unicode_block\))

------
CM30
Neat concepts here. Suprised how well Breakout and Donkey Kong worked in
this... unusual format.

Also makes me wonder whether you could have a secret message hidden in the
address bars of say, five different sites when their windows are stacked a
certain way. Could make for a neat treasure hunt gimmick.

On the less positive side, it's probably best to keep this type of thing to
fun/game orientated sites and personal projects, since stuff like animated
address bars on business sites could get incredibly annoying if overused.

Still, nice work.

------
Sephr
You can also use animated emoji graphics in website favicons with Emoji
Favicon Toolkit.[1][2] The emoji glyphs are rendered with your system fonts
similar to the OP demo.

1\. [https://eligrey.com/blog/favioli/](https://eligrey.com/blog/favioli/)

2\. [https://github.com/eligrey/emoji-favicon-
toolkit](https://github.com/eligrey/emoji-favicon-toolkit)

------
Lowkeyloki
No big surprise here, but this does not work on my phone.

------
egfx
flips out in safari

